# Topics > AI and robots in xxx-themes, sextech >  Kiss Interface, device which can effectively transmit the feeling of a kiss, Nobuhiro Takahashi, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Inventor - Nobuhiro Takahashi

Home page - novriki.com/kiss-interface

----------


## Airicist

Send A Kiss Over The Internet With The Kiss Transmission Device

Uploaded on May 1, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Kiss Interface: Operation 

Uploaded on May 10, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Kiss Interface: performance 

Uploaded on May 10, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Kiss Interface: promotion 

Published on May 11, 2012

----------

